# Home AC filters: Blue really worse?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Just curious if you all know if the blue air filters are truly not as good as the more expensive white, paper air filters for home air conditioning? They are several dollars cheaper each and I replace them every month. Just curious if this is just marketing hype or if really true? Anyone know?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use the white filters, because the blue just look cheap to me. I also think that the white filters have a finer fiber making it more efficient in catching finer particles. In fish terms, a filter sponge compared to filter floss.  

You can buy 3-packs at Lowe's/Home Depot for around $7-8 bucks. Which will save a little money in the long run.

I wish that I could remember to change mine out monthly.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Our central AC filtration is right in our furnace unit, but I always buy the best rated filtration ones I can find with my allergies. They say better filtration is more important with AC than it is heating, so I don't think you'd be wasting your money to spring for the white ones.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

oh darn, I was hoping you folks would tell me the blue ones were just as good  I'll keep buying the white ones then


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

PG, I'm with you in questioning that. I am also not convinced the white ones do anything more than drain your wallet quicker. But I am a skeptic at heart. That said, I will continue to buy the blue ones as long as I can find them.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

*gets tempted to buy the blue ones again*


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Being a surprising quiet Monday morning at work I researched the "filter issue" and learned a good bit. Air filter are rated by a rating called MERV (Minimum Efficiency Reporting Value). See below for some typical values.



> § 95% or MERV 14 - typically applied as the final filter in hospital HVAC systems.
> 
> § 85% or MERV 13 - typically applied in above average commercial applications.
> 
> ...


What you need to do is balance the cost vs efficiency for the filter you want to use. Where the blue ones are in the low range they cost little, but for a truly effective one be prepared to pay a lot more.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL Gnat, thanks for the low down.  I'll have to look and see if there is a rating on the one I have at home vs the blue ones. I used to have a metal filter up until a year ago, and that was a pain in the backside. It would get rusty and had to be rinsed off and brushed with a metal brush.


----------



## CARSGALOR (Jul 7, 2005)

*Better filtration is better health*

Hello PG,

I have to agree totally with Gnaster, In the beginning I didn't believe in the expensive until my brother proved it to me. We were at the store together when I was picking up a filter when he told me about the white ones. We had a 20 min argument with me saying I wasn't going to pay for something I only throw away. He paid for the white filter to prove it to me and for the next month I could see and feel a huge difference in the way I could breath....I wasn't stuffed up all the time like I used to be. It was amazing. The worst part was I had to tell my brother he was right.....I will never live it down.....but I do feel better. I hope this helps you.

Carsgalor


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok..ok...I'm sticking with the white filters!


----------



## AZFIsh1 (Dec 29, 2004)

A friend of mine that does HVAC once told me that most Furnace/pumps are designed to run best on the common blue filters. Also to be carefull of using high end filters as they can cause less than optimum running situations and actualy damage your unit after time. Now this comes from a guy that wants your unit to need repairs in order to feed his kids. One a personal note....... I have tried the tblue, white, cut your own and even the black sponge type deal. The white ones did make it so we had to dust the furniture less but also clogged up a lot faster. The cut your own I had to clean every week or it would get sucked out of place and be useless. The black foam job worked great, stayed put, collected lots of junk but my pump ran much louder for whatever reason with them. As a happy middle I use the cheaper of the white filters. Better collection that the basic blue and doesnt seem to change the units ability to cool and move air.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

You know...my unit doesn't seem to blow as hard but it's also a different unit (heat pump) than before. So, not sure if its the blue filters or just the unit. I think I'll try a blue and find out. 

Wish I knew if your friend was right when he said they are built to use the blue...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

It probably depends on the units design. Why not note the maker and the model # and contact them to see what they recommend?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure how that will work as the blower was already there and I had a person install a heat pump using the same blower. So, it's not like it was one unit that came together (previously had electric heat furnace, and an AC unit). I had one of the guys in our maintenance department at work do it, but apparently he owned his own AC business before going to work for the maintenance dept. He suggested the white filters...but I like to have other opinions...never know who is 'right.'


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't know a whole lot about air conditioners, but my old roomie gave me some tips. He had just bought a fairly large house house (3 bed/2 bath/2 living areas) and installed a powerful AC. He had been using cheap filters when I moved in because another roommate had a dog (which he wasn't happy about). Anyway, he moved out when I moved in. He installed the white pleated filter since the dog was gone. I noticed my allergies became much better. He used the 3M "purple" filters. He showed me the filter after a couple months and it was filled with dog hair and dirt, and was partially caved in. He said that's something you have to be careful with when using this type of filter and a strong AC.

Now I have my own place, and when I moved in, it was kind of smelly. I went down and picked up the "purple" 3M filter. I popped it in and within 24 hours, my allergies were better, and it eliminated most of the odor! Also, my place stays cleaner as well in the dust bowl I live in (west Texas). So are they worth it? YES!


----------



## Glock Shooter (May 20, 2005)

I found using the 'better' filters mean less air flow. About 3 summers ago, my filter reduced the air flow so much, that the condensor iced up. I took several hours to deice the unit. The ice damaged the coils and resulted in a tiny leak of Puron. We could not find the leak and had to replace the entire condensor.

The condensor is in the house above the fan. The compressor is outside.

I use blue now on to make sure I have enough air flow.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, I have a lot of clay dust (live in a mobile home without cement foundation, so under the house is all red clay -- yikes!) and three pretty large dogs. I've been using the whites -- haven't seen the purple filters. I still will probably buy a blue one just to check out the air flow rate. As it is, I don't think he got me a strong unit -- perhaps one just to meet my current 'needs.' I really didn't specify other than to say my electric bill was crazy ($300+ in winter time) and I needed it lower! I want to try the blue, but I guess more than likely I'll stick with the white.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's the link to the 3M filter I use. It's the "purple" packaged one.

http://www.3m.com/intl/ca/english/centres/home_leisure/filtrete/index2.html


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

hahaha, glad I don't have to worry about this stuff


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh purple packaging! Some reason I kept reading that the filter was purple!


----------

